# اخر الاختراعات الالمانية....



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اخر الاختراعات الالمانية....

اشتهرت ألمانيا باختراعاتها الرائدة في عدة مجالات، ومنها الكثير من الاختراعات التي غيرت وجه عالمنا المعاصر، سواء اختراعات كبرى مثل اختراع الطباعة ومحركات الديزل، أو الاختراعات البسيطة مثل معجون الأسنان وفلتر القهوة. ومازالت الأبحاث مستمرة في عدة مؤسسات وجامعات ألمانية، لإيجاد المزيد من الأفكار التي قد تجعل الحياة أسهل وأكثر رفاهية. في هذا الملف، نستعرض بعض الابتكارات الألمانية في عصرنا الحالي.




 
علماء ألمان يستلهمون من الخنافس أنظمة إنذار مبكر من الحرائق

      يسعى فريق من الباحثين في جامعة بون إلى ابتكار مجسات تحاكي أجهزة الاستشعار الخاصة بالخنافس السوداء التي تستطيع أن "تسمع النيران" عن بعد عشرات الكيلومترات، ويأمل العلماء أن تساعد هذه المجسات في تفادي حرائق الغابات. (10.06.2009)
    *

    : تدشين أسرع جهاز كومبيوتر في أوروبا

      يدشن اليوم مركز يوليش للحواسب المتقدمة أول حاسب آلي من نوع "بيتا كومبيوتر"، وهو حاسب فريد من نوعه تفوق سرعته سرعة 50 ألف جهاز حاسب آلي شخصي مجتمعة. موقعنا التقى توماس ليبرت مدير مركز يوليش للتعرف على قدرات الحاسب الجديد. (26.05.2009)
    *

: تقنية "قارئ الأفكار الالكتروني" كوسيلة لمساعدة المعاقين

      تمكن العلماء في معهد التشغيل الآلي في مدينة بريمن من التوصل إلى ابتكار ذراع آلي جديد يمكن تشغيله عن طريق التفكير. هذا الجهاز المبني على اتصال الدماغ بالكمبيوتر قد يوفر للمعاقين بعض الاستقلالية في أداء الأنشطة البسيطة. (29.03.2008)
    *

: تقنية جديدة تحول حرارة جسم الإنسان إلى طاقة كهربائية

      طور باحثون ألمان تقنية جديدة لتحويل حرارة جسم الإنسان إلى طاقة كهربائية يمكن استخدامها لتشغيل الأجهزة المختلفة. تطبيقات هذه التقنية مازالت محدودة، إلا أنها قد تعني في المستقبل الاستغناء عن البطاريات في عدد من الأجهزة. (15.12.2007)
    *

كمبيوتر المستقبل يتفاعل مع مشاعر مستخدميه

      يقوم مهندسون من معهد فرانهوفر الألماني بتطبيق تقنية جديدة تمكن أجهزة الكمبيوتر من التفاعل مع الإنسان من خلال رصد تفاعلاته والتعرف على مشاعره ومزاجه ومن ثم التكييف معها لما من شأنه كسر الجمود بين الإنسان والآلة. (28.03.2007)
    *

      : علماء ألمان يوظفون تقنية الذكاء الاصطناعي في عملية التعلم عند الأطفال

      باحثون ألمان يطورون نظاما تقنيا يسمح بتوظيف الذكاء الاصطناعي للألعاب الالكترونية في عملية التعلم من خلال استغلال حب الأطفال للألعاب. النظام يتحدث ويفهم اللغة العادية التي يتكلمها الطفل تلقائياً دون الحاجة إلى أوامر خاصة. (19.07.2007)
    *

      : الوعي الألماني يحول القمامة إلى ثروة
 
      تمثل القمامة في العادة عبئاً على المجتمع ومصدرا من مصادر تلوثه، كما يمكن أن تكون سبباً رئيسياً للعديد من الأمراض. وعلى النقيض من ذلك اختارت ألمانيا الإستفادة من المهملات وتحويلها إلى ثروة توفر أموالاً طائلة. (12.08.2005)
    *

      : الجراحة عن بعد: من الخيال العلمي إلى حقيقة علمية وعملية
 
      بعد أن كانت زيارة الطبيب ضرورة عند المرض والانتظار الطويل للجراح الأجنبي المختص لإجراء عملية جراحية دقيقة أضحت تقنية الشبكات اليوم وسيلة طبية عصرية تمكن الطبيب من إعطاء استشاراته أو حتى إجراء عمليات جراحية عن بعد. (27.06.2007)
    *

      : فريدريشهافن ـ مدينة المستقبل الألمانية المثالية
 
      التحكم في الأجهزة الكهربائية عن طريق الانترنت والمدرسة الالكترونية، من المشروعات التي بدأ تنفيذها في مدينة فريدريشهافن، المدينة التي وقع عليها اختيار شركة الاتصالات الألمانية لتحولها إلى مدينة المستقبل التكنولوجية. (16.04.2008)
    *

      : عالمان ألمانيان يحصلان على جائزة "مخترعي أوروبا"
 
      منح الباحثان الألمانيان فرانز ليرمر وأندريا أوربان جائزة أوروبا للابتكارات عن أبحاثهما المتعلقة بتطوير المجسات الالكترونية الخاصة بالوسائد الهوائية. العالمان سجلا نحو 350 براءة اختراع في العديد من المجالات التقنية. (19.04.2007)
    *

      : جمعية فراونهوفر: أبحاث اليوم في خدمة عالم الغد
 
      يواجه حقل الأبحاث العلمية في ألمانيا تحديات كبيرة بفعل العولمة والتحول إلى عالم الشركات الكبرى متعددة الجنسيات. لذلك تحتل الأبحاث التطبيقية أهمية كبرى لصناعة مستقبل الغد، وهو ما يمثل مبدأ جمعية فراونهوفر للبحث العلمي. (10.08.2006)
    *

       "بصمة إصبعك هي المفتاح" 

      تتجه الأبحاث الجديدة كلها إلى اتخاذ التعرف البيومتري على الشخص كمفتاح لمزيد من الأمان في المطارات وغيرها، لكن البعض يحلمون بأن تغني تطبيقات هذه التقنية عن حمل المفاتيح أو البطاقات وأن يصبح الإصبع هو المفتاح الوحيد (26.04.2006)
    *

      : التقنيات الحديثة تبشر بمستقبل أكثر رفاهية
 
      تسعى شركة مترو إلى تطبيق نظام تحديد الترددات اللاسلكية RFID في متاجرها، وذلك من أجل ضمان راحة العملاء عند التسوق. ويعتقد الخبراء بإمكانية تطبيق هذه التقنية في كثير من مجالات الحياة اليومية، نظراً لمميزاتها العديدة. (01.04.2006)
    *

       اختراع جديد للكشف عن سرطان الرئة وأمراض والجهاز التنفسي
 
      قام علماء الفيزياء في جامعة دورتموند الألمانية باختراع جهاز جديد للتعرف المبكر على أمراض السرطان والالتهابات التي قد تصيب الرئة، ويعتمد الجهاز طريقة جديدة لإجراء التحاليل تتلخص في قياس حركة الشحنة الكهربية في الزفير. (19.12.2008)
    *

      : عالم ألماني يخترع بيانو يعزف بالأسنان للمصابين بالشلل
 
      ابتكر عالم ألماني تقنية تسمح للفنانين المصابين بالشلل بالعزف على آلة البيانو والتحكم فيها عن طريق أسنانهم ليمكنهم من ممارسة هوايتهم الفنية بكل حرية، واستحق عن هذا الاختراع جائزة مؤسسة الشلل النصفي في ألمانيا. (15.10.2008)
    *

      : فرن ألماني يحول الحفاضات المستعملة إلى طاقة
 
      يعكف مهندسون وفنيون ألمان على تطبيق اختراع جديد خاص بأول فرن يعمل بالحفاضات المستعملة في أوروبا لتوليد الطاقة بطريقة آمنة بيئيا. الفرن يستهلك 8 ملايين حفاضة سنويا والمؤسسة المشغلة لهذا الفرن تتوقع تحقيق أرباح عالية. (16.07.2007)
    *

      : اختراع ماسح الكتروني قادر على اكتشاف السوائل الخطيرة
 
      توصل خبراء ألمان إلى اختراع جهاز ماسح قادر على اكتشاف السوائل الخطيرة في قوارير الزجاج والبلاستيك، أما مجالات استخدامه فتشمل الأمكنة العامة من مطارات وملاعب وصالات، إضافة إلى الأبنية والمجمعات السكنية. (17.05.2007)
    *

      : أُخْتُرع في ألمانيا وُصنِع خارجها: ابتكارات ألمانية غزت الأسواق العالمية! 

      "المانيا بلد الأفكار الخلاقة" شعار يطبقه العلماء في معاهد البحث ومختبرات التجريب. لكن بعض اختراعاتهم التي غيرت مجرى الحياة لم تزين بشعار "صنع في ألمانيا"، بل قامت شركات خارج ألمانيا بتصنيعها وتسويقها بنجاح. (17.04.2007)
    *

      : جهاز يعيد الأمل إلى المكفوفين
 
      جهاز للرؤية يعتمد على تقنية الواقع الافتراضي لتكوين الصور على شبكية مرضى العمى الجزئي، الفكرة استوحتها إحدى المريضات أثناء فحصها وعملت طويلاً لإنتاج أول نموذج للآلة التي قد تفتح أملاً جديداً أمام الملايين. (18.06.2006)
    *

      : البحث عن تقنية للتحذير من الغفوة أثناء القيادة للحد من حوادث الطرق

      يعكف فريق بحث ألماني على إيجاد نظام تحذيري لتنبيه سائقي السيارات في حال تعرضوا للغفوة أثناء القيادة، وذلك بعد أن كشفت تقارير خبراء المرور عن أن ربع حوادث الطرق في ألمانيا سببها غفوة سائقي السيارات. (12.05.2009)
    *

      : اختراعات ألمانية غيرت وجه الحياة
 
      اشتهرت ألمانيا باختراعاتها الرائدة. غير أن للتقنية الألمانية وجه آخر، فهناك العديد من الابتكارات البسيطة التي نتجت عن أفكار نيرة قام بها بعض الأفراد وأصبحت جزءا من الحياة المعاصرة مثل معجون الأسنان وفلتر القهوة . (02.09.2005)
    *

      : ابتكار جهاز إنذار لاسلكي لمراقبة عمل القلب المريض
 
      نجح فريق من الأطباء في ألمانيا في إجراء عمليات ناجحة لزراعة جهاز لاسلكي صغير تحت الجلد، يعمل على نقل بيانات عن اضطرابات ضربات القلب لدى مرضى القلب. الجهاز مازال في طور التجربة، ولكنه سيفتح آفاقا جديدة أمام مرضى القلب. (24.07.2007)
    *

       "محاكاة الطبيعة" تفتح آفاقاً تقنية جديدة
 
      الطبيعة هي المعلم الأول للإنسان، ومعظم الاختراعات هي في أصلها تقليداً لها. واليوم يعود العلماء لاستلهامها في ابتكاراتهم بعد عقود من العزوف عنها. فما تقدمه الطبيعة من طرق وحلول يمكن استثماره لتحسين المخترعات الحالية. (02.06.2006)
    *

      : علماء ألمان يطورون جهازا يوفر صورا أدق للمخ
 
      قام مركز أبحاث مدينة يوليش الألمانية بالاشتراك مع شركة سيمنز العملاقة بتطوير جهاز لكشف القصور في المخ، هو الأول من نوعه في العالم لجمعه بين تقنية أشعة الرنين المغناطيسي والأشعة المقطعية بالانبعاث البوزيتروني. (29.04.2009)
    *

      : تطوير ساعات ذات وظائف متعدّدة خصيصا للعدائين
 
      تم تطوير ساعات مجهزة بعدة وظائف خصّيصا للعدائين، يمكنها مثلاً قياس ضربات القلب والسعرات الحرارية والمسافة المقطوعة، والخبراء يحذرون من أن تحول كثرة الوظائف وتشعبها دون استعمال هذه الساعات بشكل جيد. (15.04.2009)



dw.world


----------



## الأخت مايا (31 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع كليمو  شكرا على هذه المعلومات 

الله يبارك تعبك


----------



## سامح روماني2 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع يا كليمو وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اختراعات مهمة كتير بحياتنا...يعطيهم العافية
ميرسي الك عالموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

: تقنية "قارئ الأفكار الالكتروني" كوسيلة لمساعدة المعاقين

تمكن العلماء في معهد التشغيل الآلي في مدينة بريمن من التوصل إلى ابتكار ذراع آلي جديد يمكن تشغيله عن طريق التفكير. هذا الجهاز المبني على اتصال الدماغ بالكمبيوتر قد يوفر للمعاقين بعض الاستقلالية في أداء الأنشطة البسيطة. (29.03.2008)


بجد مجموعه من الاختراعات عجبونى جداااااااااا
مشكور كليمووو​


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*منتهى الشكر

للمعلومات الهايله جدا


العــــــــــــدرا تبارككم
*


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخت مايا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اروويجة

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2009)

سامح

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## jojo_angelic (2 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات في منتهى الروعـــــــــــــه 
              الرب يباركك اخ كليمـو ، شكر كبير على الصوره الجميله التي بعثتها


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2009)

اروويجة

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## lion_heart (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة يا كليمو المسيح يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2009)

اهلا  بكي الاخت jojo_angelic

 شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## سامح روماني2 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا شكرااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## اني بل (3 نوفمبر 2009)

رووووووووووووعة عالم ذات تكنيك مختلف عالم مدهشة 
حلو الدماغ لما يعمل شئ غير عادي ومميز...
ميرسي كليمو على نقلك لهذه ابداعات الرائعة​


----------



## grges monir (3 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا الا بتكارات السلمية جميلة جدا ومفيدة
ميرسى كليمو على الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2009)

lion_heart

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2009)

سامح

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جورجينا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع كليمو 
ميرسى لك كتير على الاختراعات الهامة ا
لمسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## جيلان (4 نوفمبر 2009)

> لماء ألمان يستلهمون من الخنافس أنظمة إنذار مبكر من الحرائق



رائع استغلال اجهزة المخلوقات فى معرفة طريقة عمل اجهزة نستخدمها فى حياتنا بجد معجبة جدا بطريقة التفكير دى



> تقنية "قارئ الأفكار الالكتروني" كوسيلة لمساعدة المعاقين
> الم ألماني يخترع بيانو يعزف بالأسنان للمصابين بالشلل
> جهاز يعيد الأمل إلى المكفوفين



ده كمان اكثر من رائع بيخلينى احث انه اصبح دلؤتى مافيش شىء مش ممكن يعنى الكل اصبح له القدرة على تشغيل الاجهازة والاستفادة من التقدم
التفكير فى المعوقين من قِبل الاصحاء ايضاً شىء جميل



> تقنية جديدة تحول حرارة جسم الإنسان إلى طاقة كهربائية



كنت قريت مرة عن الموضوع ده هيكون اكثر فاعلية فى الاجهزة الرياضية لان الطاقة الى بتخرج من الانسان بتكون كبيرة فى الحالة دى بل يمكن اعادة شحن الجهاز عن طريق هذه الطاقة بدون كهرباء وده موفر طبعا
كونهم يستخدموا الطاقة العادية الى بتخرج من جسم الانسان فده عظيم



> علماء ألمان يوظفون تقنية الذكاء الاصطناعي في عملية التعلم عند الأطفال



استغلال ادمان الاطفال وحبهو لحاجة رائع لكن ارجوا ده ميزودش ادمانهم ليها اكتر 
هما بردوا فى حاجة لتنظيم الوقت والدراسة





> : الجراحة عن بعد: من الخيال العلمي إلى حقيقة علمية وعملية



عايزيين ده بالتفصيل بقى يا زومل عشن عجبنى جدا وعايزة اعرفه بالظبط



> لبحث عن تقنية للتحذير من الغفوة أثناء القيادة للحد من حوادث الطرق



ناس بتاعة شغل معندهاش وقت للنوم زينا 
بينامو فى السيارات بس ههههههههههههههههه




> تطوير ساعات ذات وظائف متعدّدة خصيصا للعدائين



ده رائع لان حدوث الموت من وقوف القلب دائما يسبقه زعل شديد من اى شىء والساعة ده هتكون بمثابة انذار 
ربنا يحمى الجميع


فعلا موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## kalimooo (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جرجس منير
شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (5 نوفمبر 2009)

didi adly

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> رائع استغلال اجهزة المخلوقات فى معرفة طريقة عمل اجهزة نستخدمها فى حياتنا بجد معجبة جدا بطريقة التفكير دى
> 
> 
> 
> ...






هههههههههههههههههه

انتِ شرحت الموضوع وبسطيه

يعني مش عارف ها قولك ايه.

بس  يا ريت تعم هذه الثقافة كل المنتدى

كل الشكر الك يا زميلة..


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع جدا

الالمان دول فظاع  ليهم حق يسموهم المكن

شكرا ليك كليمو​


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2009)

تاسوني

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ديدي عدلي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## jojo_angelic (8 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومـات رائعـــــه أخي كليمووووووووووو
                   الرب يرعاك ويديمك للمنتدى


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2009)

jojo_angelic

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

ولتشجيعك الدائم

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## سور (10 نوفمبر 2009)

هى ديه الناس اللى بتفكر وبتشتغل فعلا
شكرا كليمو على الختراعات الرائعة
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2009)

سور


شكراااااااا جزيلا لمرورك

سلام المسيح معك


----------

